# Nanner Pics Please



## animal454 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can you guys please post up some "nanner" pics..

Thanks


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53280


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565 <-- from the Resources page
nice pic hammy


----------



## oldone (Jan 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53280


Gives me the shivers just looking at it.


----------



## vwpete (Jan 22, 2011)

once the nanner shows up is it too late? or is the nanner what opens up to release pollen?

thanks.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565 <-- from the Resources page
> nice pic hammy




Thanks....Glad I only found it online and didn't take it in person....    Although I have seen them in person before


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

vwpete said:
			
		

> once the nanner shows up is it too late? or is the nanner what opens up to release pollen?
> 
> thanks.




A lot depends on when the plant throws them...I have noticed that a few of the "danker" strains I have grown tend to throw them very late in flower and are usually sterile. I believe taking them too far into flower can sometimes cause it but I can't say that for sure....just what *I* have noticed with my grows. If they come late in fllower and she is not ready to harvest I usually pluck the nanner and watch it like a hawk for more. Now if it happens earlier the plant is toast and goes into the hash bag in the freezer...jmo.


----------



## vwpete (Jan 22, 2011)

interesting, i didn't realize they could be sterile.



thank you sir :aok:


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

vwpete said:
			
		

> interesting, i didn't realize they could be sterile.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sir :aok:



I wld always assume they are not if you see them...better safe then sorry. I just think there is a difference for sure between a plant that goes hermie early/mid flower and those strains that might throw a nanner here and there very late into flower.  jmo


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

they are fairly noticable once you know what to look for, have a look. 

View attachment Blue_Balls.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Jan 22, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> they are fairly noticable once you know what to look for, have a look.


Now thats funny!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol....I wonder if that is their actual color or if it was paint shopped.....


----------



## vwpete (Jan 22, 2011)

hahaaa!


----------



## animal454 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys....Yup...That is what I am getting..


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

animal454 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys....Yup...That is what I am getting..


Sorry to hear that bro...if you are close to harvest maybe just pick them off and keep an eye on her...


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 22, 2011)

personally, and i think im about the only person with this opinion, but as long as u have no other plant in the room with it, i would let it finish out, and try to pick them off as u go, but be prepared to clean some seeds out before u smoke it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2011)

Clean yur growroom before ya start another grow if ya let her go.


----------



## animal454 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.
This is the only strain that was questionable.
I have a few other strains in there but most is this Hermie strain.
No more seeds for me.


----------

